# The Sexuality Poll Megathread



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2015)

My last sexuality poll megathread died many years ago, but it was a huge success. Everyone else's attempts to recreate the glory in the time since have been pitiful. Clearly I'm gonna have to do this. So let's do another one.

Post your sexuality! Which way does FaF swing? Tell us, because we care (we really don't, but statistics are fun).


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 16, 2015)

Gay x 10^9999


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd say about 90% Gay. Kinsey 5.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 16, 2015)

Tumblrsexual


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm an X. Ya'll scare me.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm straight. Besides, how can I turn down Krystal?


----------



## Ieono (Feb 16, 2015)

Lucky number 4!


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm male
3 Girlfriends
0 Boyfriends

The scale puts me at a 2 
~Real Tight~


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 16, 2015)

Straight.

Weow!


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

I think sexuality is too fluid to put on a scale and thus have never categorized myself, unfortunately that means I am now a Nazi.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2015)

I have no idea.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 16, 2015)

straight.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I think sexuality is too fluid to put on a scale and thus have never categorized myself, unfortunately that means I am now a Nazi.



I am triggersexual and I find these microaggresions problematic. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2015)

On the subject of fluid sexuality, some people have rigid sexualities. Sexuality is neither solid or fluid, but a variable function between those two end members.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I'm straight. Besides, how can I turn down Krystal?



You have made Marcus McCloud a reality, that confirms your Heterosexuality with Krystal


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You have made Marcus McCloud a reality, that confirms your Heterosexuality with Krystal


lol


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow im surprised hetero is winning right now


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

There are 6 people who are bisexual according to the poll


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> On the subject of fluid sexuality, some people have rigid sexualities. Sexuality is neither solid or fluid, but a variable function between those two end members.



In full seriousness, I'm bi, 50-50 for those who don't know (since it's been a few years since I've been around these parts most of you). I've experienced everything from 1 to 5 at points in my life though, so I fully agree that sexuality has some plasticity to it. I found that emotions have a very powerful effect on how I perceive each sex. When I'm dating someone I tend to lean a bit towards their gender.

These days I'm very stable at 3 though, and I have been for a long time now.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 16, 2015)

Letter X; Asexual. For clarification I am Homoromantic.



Kinharia said:


> I'm an X.



**Ace high five** Let's get some cake, yeah? ^w^


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 16, 2015)

Rolling in at number 6 \o/ rawr!


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> There are 6 people who are bisexual according to the poll



Looks like only 4 to me.

Only 2-4 count as bisexual. Also, where the hell are the 1s at?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 16, 2015)

Straight shooter.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

Spatel said:


> Looks like only 4 to me.
> 
> Only 2-4 count as bisexual. Also, where the hell are the 1s at?



I was also counting the "bi-mostly straight" type people as well, I just redid the calculation, it's 5 at the moment


----------



## Teckolf (Feb 16, 2015)

I am pretty gay but I have dated women. I would again if the right one came along but in general guys are more my thing.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 16, 2015)

I put "other" because I'm so fucking complicated. :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 16, 2015)

I did this test thing the other day and it said I was exclusively hetero, which is odd because my involvement has only been with guys.I give myself a 2.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 16, 2015)

Straight as a.... uh.... unnatural, man-made straight line. Pretty darn straight, I guess.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 16, 2015)

_Kinsey 1 - Mostly Straight, 'Heteroflexible'_

This instead of 0 because I'm aware of the dark corners of my mind.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm straight, couldn't think of anything funny to say with that :|


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

shteev said:


> GAY AS HELL



CUM DUMPSTER


----------



## Ieono (Feb 16, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm straight, couldn't think of anything funny to say with that :|



Damn, but you're so hot! :V


----------



## Muln (Feb 16, 2015)

This thread will break the idea that all furries are gay (Which has been thought of by a lot of people)


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

I voted Kinsey 1 for the heck of it. In normal situations, sure, I'm a Kinsey 0, but most of my activities rather lie within fetish searches. If I search anything specific, I usually add words that would give me mostly/all female results. But other times I just throw a generic "macro by date" into the search to see what's new and every once in a while there will be a picture of a dude that I think is pretty hot but I generally ignore the dick, because the size, execution, and the whole picture in general are what play the role of attraction when its a guy. If its a girl tho... Size size and more size, gimme some good tits, probably throw something in for size comparison, and you've got yourself a masterpiece. MMMM HMMM.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know why but this thread is reminding me of the homophobic jokes/comments (whatever you call them) in the boot scenes of Full Metal Jacket.



> Only steers and queers come from Texas





> Do you suck dicks?





> Are you a Peter Puffer?





> I bet your the kind of guy who would fuck a person in the ass and not have the goddamn courtesy to give him a reach-around





> Bullshit, I bet you could suck a golfball through a garden hose


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 16, 2015)

I would say 0, but in magic furry porn land, a holes a hole, but i only find females attractive..


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

shteev said:


> I feel like a lot of shit would remind you of that



Do you have the courtesy to give someone a reach-around if you were fucking him in the ass?


and remember, Full Metal Jacket was made in the 80s and set during the Vietnam War, neither of those eras were that great for gay folk


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> "I bet your the kind of guy who would fuck a person in the ass and not have the goddamn courtesy to give him a reach-around "



Reacharounds are for babies
I never give reacharounds
Youve got two hands, do it yourself


----------



## Ieono (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Do you have the courtesy to give someone a reach-around if you were fucking him in the ass?



How about you find out??


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 16, 2015)

I really have no idea but I picked bi leaning straight since its probably what fits me best.


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Straight, but I figure I'd be gay if you take my gender in that context...I have no idea how that works. Add in the fact that I find romantic emotions and sexual urges flustering and overcomplicated, and the fact that I feel like I'd rather be asexual sometimes, it's weird. Can you feel like you want to be a sexuality you arent? whaddaheck? Heil Hitler!


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I don't know why but this thread is reminding me of the homophobic jokes/comments (whatever you call them) in the boot scenes of Full Metal Jacket.



And here's the clip from FMJ that has most of these jokes:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=71Lft6EQh-Y


----------



## Ieono (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> And here's the clip from FMJ that has most of these jokes:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=71Lft6EQh-Y



And now it's illegal to insult based on sexual orientation during BMT. bwahaha!


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Reacharounds are for babies
> I never give reacharounds
> Youve got two hands, do it yourself



You can tell that to Sargent Hartman, and hope that he doesn't sucker-punch you in the gut, while yelling more homophobic remarks at you


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You can tell that to Sargent Hartman, and hope that he doesn't sucker-punch you in the gut, while yelling more homophobic remarks at you



Yeah well I'll tell "Sargent Hartman" to make me a fucking club sandwich while im fucking him in the ass and see how he likes being told to do two things at once
There's absolutely 100% zero reason for a top to give a bottom a reacharound. I'm fucking you in the ass, I'm not going to be doing multiple math equations on a chalkboard and making a BLT at the same goddamn time. You've got two free hands and you're getting ass pleasure, why the fuck can't you jack yourself off
I'm doing 100% of the work and only gettin dick pleasure


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

Hm according to the poll thus far the 'furfag' insult/name is incorrect


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yeah well I'll tell "Sargent Hartman" to make me a fucking club sandwich while im fucking him in the ass and see how he likes being told to do two things at once
> There's absolutely 100% zero reason for a top to give a bottom a reacharound. I'm fucking you in the ass, I'm not going to be doing multiple math equations on a chalkboard and making a BLT at the same goddamn time. You've got two free hands and you're getting ass pleasure, why the fuck can't you jack yourself off
> I'm doing 100% of the work and only gettin dick pleasure


I was under the assumption that it is common courtesy for the top to give bottom a handy, after all getting to be top is supposedly better, and getting pounded in the ass doesnt sound very easy.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Yeah well I'll tell "Sargent Hartman" to make me a fucking club sandwich while im fucking him in the ass and see how he likes being told to do two things at once


Here's Hartman for ya




SPOILER: He gets killed by one of his subordinates.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## ThePumu (Feb 16, 2015)

Pussy is where life begins. It is where it thrives.
straight is the letter l sir.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

And I just realized that Volkodav talking back to Sergeant Hartman and Hartman's reaction would be a very funny scene in FMJ


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 16, 2015)

Asexual. I never felt attracted to anyone.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 16, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Can you feel like you want to be a sexuality you aren't?



It sure looks like it.



Volkodav said:


> You've got two free hands



That depends.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 16, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> Hm according to the poll thus far the 'furfag' insult/name is incorrect



Blame the loud ones for that.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I was under the assumption that it is common courtesy for the top to give bottom a handy, after all getting to be top is supposedly better, and getting pounded in the ass doesnt sound very easy.


No, it fucking sucks to give someone a reacharound. I like to use both hands when fucking.



BlitzCo said:


> Here's Hartman for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I killed him for telling me to give him a reacharound


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I was under the assumption that it is common courtesy for the top to give bottom a handy, after all getting to be top is supposedly better, and getting pounded in the ass doesnt sound very easy.



Oh no...a pre or post fuck blowjob is nice, though.  The real truth is that bottoming is no worse / better than topping, as the person who is getting fucked usually enjoys the experience...


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No, it fucking sucks to give someone a reacharound. I like to use both hands when fucking.
> 
> 
> I killed him for telling me to give him a reacharound



is your name Private Pyle?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm-eZicr1UM


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> is your name Private Pyle?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm-eZicr1UM



Private Clyle


----------



## Luki (Feb 16, 2015)

I got an X on that test. 

I've been with both sexes, but I don't really feel sexual attraction of any sort. I'd rather avoid sex_ if_  possible.

 I'd dated them because I simply enjoyed being around them. No "OMG I HAVE TO GET IN THEIR PANTS" or anything :c


----------



## TyDye (Feb 16, 2015)

hitler did nothing wrong ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡ Â°)


----------



## Zerig (Feb 16, 2015)

okay then


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 16, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> Asexual. I never felt attracted to anyone.


 Well, aren't you a special snowflake? Go fuck a fence with a hole in it, jk LOL


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 16, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Well, aren't you a special snowflake? Go fuck a fence with a hole in it, jk LOL



what

I want some of whatever you been smoking


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> what
> 
> I want some of whatever you been smoking



TheMetalVelocity is our resident Very Aggressive User but he gets a permanent pass from me for having extremely high-quality eyebrows
Those are gorgeous and sculpted
You can slap my cats and I won't even care


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

To be honest, I expected more bi people


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 16, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Well, aren't you a special snowflake? Go fuck a fence with a hole in it, jk LOL



Ssshhh, don't talk about my fetishes in public! :V


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> To be honest, I expected more bi people



I guess the demographics of the forum have changed. Or it's still early days and the poll will shift over time.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I was under the assumption that it is common courtesy for the top to give bottom a handy, after all getting to be top is supposedly better, and getting pounded in the ass doesnt sound very easy.



Nahhh. I'd prefer ppl keep their hands off mine. If someone tried giving my a reacharound I'd be all, -slaps away hand-. Just fuck me, dammit.


----------



## Astus (Feb 16, 2015)

I am demiromantic asexual... I guess that is other?


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm pretty much straight unless an awesome guy comes out of nowhere and completely changes that whole deal.
Until then, I'll stick with them females =)


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 16, 2015)

shteev said:


> <----------------------------------------------- THAT ONE



You or Left Shark?
I'd prefer one of those over the other


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm pretty damn gay BUT
...there are some ladies I'd do...


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 16, 2015)

shteev said:


> k-kazolas senpai



BAKA!!


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 16, 2015)

The Magnificent Red has noticed me.
I am unworthy. Unworthy!


----------



## Gator (Feb 16, 2015)

i don't have any bias related to a person's gender or sex when it comes to attraction.  is that "3" or "other"?


----------



## Teckolf (Feb 17, 2015)

I actually scored a 4 but I think I am closer to a 5 based on the descriptions.


----------



## SageMerric (Feb 17, 2015)

Sex...

I man six.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> I actually scored a 4 but I think I am closer to a 5 based on the descriptions.



Embrace the uterus.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 17, 2015)

I too am a *4* last time I did this test. I'd say it's quite accurate to what I feel.
Hooray for being part of the 4.55%!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm a faggot.


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmm, I scored an X. No surprise there I guess.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 17, 2015)

shteev said:


> k-kazolas senpai





RedSavage said:


> BAKA!!



Waking up first thing and seeing this, my mind is not ready! *dies*


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> I put "other" because I'm so fucking complicated. :V



Obvious dragon mongler.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 17, 2015)

I have learned that while I am definitely bisexual I also have no interests in relationships or intimacy so I'm functionally asexual.


----------



## Khaki (Feb 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> On the subject of fluid sexuality, some people have rigid sexualities. Sexuality is neither solid or fluid, but a variable function between those two end members.



Apparently sexual attraction to jelly is the latest craze amongst today's youths.

And now a word from our sponsor; "I like aeroplane jelly, Aeroplane jelly for me!"


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm surprised that so far Asexuals count up so many  Horray for not being the only one \o/ (yet to meet another in person though!)


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 17, 2015)

I know I've seen similar polls with similar results before, but it still surprises me how many straight people are in this fandom.



Uncle Dis said:


> i don't have any bias related to a person's gender or sex when it comes to attraction.  is that "3" or "other"?



I think that would be "3," unless that also includes transsexuals, intersex, etc. If that doesn't turn you off, then probably "other/pansexual."


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 17, 2015)

It seems most of the people who say they are gay or straight on here are actually "flexible" and are willing to date either sex. I think people are just confused from all the furry porn. LOL

I'm an asshole, oh wait, I shouldn't have said that, I don't want to get fucked...


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't think so. Here, have a list of men I'd totally bang
- Adolf Hitler
- Cecil Rhodes
- Otto Von Bismarck 
- Vladimir Putin
- Giorgio Castriota
- Varg Vikernes
- Anders Breivik
- Saddam Hussein


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 17, 2015)

I now, always and forever, only ever want men :3


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Don't think so. Here, have a list of men I'd totally bang
> - Adolf Hitler
> - Cecil Rhodes
> - Otto Von Bismarck
> ...


_What?_ Putin is _fourth _on that list?!


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep, he's small framed and I don't like my women (or men) in (too) high heels.


----------



## Mischief_Mitten (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm bi but I like men more than I do women, sadly I only ever dated women so far, guys don't seem that interested in me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 17, 2015)

Khaki said:


> Apparently sexual attraction to jelly is the latest craze amongst today's youths.
> 
> And now a word from our sponsor; "I like aeroplane jelly, Aeroplane jelly for me!"



-insert obscure reference to dogit here-


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Don't think so. Here, have a list of men I'd totally bang
> - Adolf Hitler
> - Cecil Rhodes
> - Otto Von Bismarck
> ...



All of the hot guys are always already dead.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 17, 2015)

Asexual, with the A standing for 'apathetic'.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 17, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> I think that would be "3," unless that also includes transsexuals, intersex, etc. If that doesn't turn you off, then probably "other/pansexual."



Transsexuals aren't a third gender. They're the gender they wish to present as. Doesn't take a different orientation to find them attractive.

You can be gay, straight, or bi and find someone who's trans hot.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Absolutely. If a man has a fenotype of a woman, looks and behaves as a woman then... well... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There's_Something_About_Miriam


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Pansexuality includes gender identity. Homosexuality/bisexuality/heterosexuality includes the biological sex (pre op or post op, depending on orientation). However, it's usually just easiest for someone to say "my boyfriend is a trans man, I'm a homosexual" and most people will agree it makes sense


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Wait. I don't get it.

In that case is the person saying that man or a woman? Cause... It could be both, depending on the reference point. Pls, gendered pronouns, hulp.

So, pansexual is attracted to a fenotype?


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Wait. I don't get it.
> 
> In that case is the person saying that man or a woman? Cause... It could be both, depending on the reference point. Pls, gendered pronouns, hulp.
> 
> So, pansexual is attracted to a fenotype?



No. 

Bisexuality is being attracted to two or more gender presentations, etc. (not just make/female)
And Pansexuality is like asexuality but you CAN be attracted to someone sexually as a person.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> No.
> 
> Bisexuality is being attracted to two or more gender presentations, etc. (not just make/female)
> And Pansexuality is like asexuality but you CAN be attracted to someone sexually as a person.



Still don't get it. Ok, let me put it this way

A woman is attracted to a man (woman?) who is a trans-man and she knows about it. 
So in that case is she straight, homosexual, bi, or what the fuck?

Another case - linked above_ There's something about Miriam. _What would you call those guys? Straights? Prejudiced straights?

 Because for sure people from both examples don't have same orientations.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Feb 17, 2015)

I sexually identify as a potato :>


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Still don't get it. Ok, let me put it this way
> 
> A woman is attracted to a man (woman?) who is a trans-man and she knows about it.
> So in that case is she straight, homosexual, bi, or what the fuck?



Bisexuals are attracted to both the same and opposite sex. 

Pansexuals can be attracted to any sex, including hermaphrodites* and transexuals. The word 'pan' means 'all'. 

*For some reason they often prefer to be called 'intersex', even though hermaphrodite is technically correct and is in common use for all other animals.




N30Nphoenix said:


> I sexually identify as a potato :>




Hot






Potato


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Bisexuals are attracted to both the same and opposite sex.
> 
> Pansexuals can be attracted to any sex, including hermaphrodites* and transexuals. The word 'pan' means 'all'.
> 
> *For some reason they often prefer to be called 'intersex', even though hermaphrodite is technically correct and is in common use for all other animals.



Can I get straight answer please?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Can I get straight answer please?



Not sure if pun.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

50/50


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> 50/50



Essentially, Bisexuals are not attracted to hermaphrodites or transexuals, but Pansexuals are.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Essentially, Bisexuals are not attracted to hermaphrodites or transexuals, but Pansexuals are.


I'm starting to suspect bisexuality as a category is very limitting and hard to define properly... (it sort of upholding the gender binary and such)... or rather, that the way we interpret the sexuality tags in itself has some sort of intrinsic flaw at its core.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Absolutely. If a man has a fenotype of a woman, looks and behaves as a woman then... well...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There's_Something_About_Miriam




...the fuck did I jus' read?



Ariosto said:


> I'm starting to suspect bisexuality as a category  is very limitting and hard to define properly... (it sort of upholding  the gender binary and such)... or rather, that the way we interpret the  sexuality tags in itself has some sort of intrinsic flaw at its  core.



Don't be silly, the word 'Bisexual' does a wonderful job because its meaning is crystal clear.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Homosexual = I like the same sex
Bisexual = I like men and women
Heterosexual = I like the opposite sex
Pansexual = I like you regardless of what's between your legs, or what your mental gender is

That's how I udnerstand it.
Pansexuality includes trans, and IMO is pretty stupid because it isolates trans people as an "other"


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Essentially, Bisexuals are not attracted to hermaphrodites or transexuals, but Pansexuals are.



So a person attracted to:
a) people of the opposite sex and gender
b) people of the same sex but with the opposite gender 
only would be still called pansexual?

But it collides with the very definition of the pansexualism. And it isn't bi. So what do you call it? Heterosexual pansexual? Ungh...




Fallowfox said:


> ...the fuck did I jus' read?



You didin't know about it? I thought this show was famous enough.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> So a person attracted to:
> a) people of the opposite sex and gender
> b) people of the same sex but with the opposite gender
> only would be still called pansexual?
> ...



Neither a nor b defy pansexuality, because pansexuality includes everything. 


I will draw a nested diagram of a few sexual orientations, to explain this, later.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Don't be silly, the word 'Bisexual' does a wonderful job because its meaning is crystal clear.


I don't know man, sexuality is hard in general. Too many factors and unrecognized/underexposed/understudied realities to consider.



Volkodav said:


> Homosexual = I like the same sex
> Bisexual = I like men and women
> Heterosexual = I like the opposite sex
> Pansexual = I like you regardless of what's between your legs, or what your mental gender is
> ...


I think I could maybe get behind this post.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2015)

50-50, but I'd have relations with a trans person regardless.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd definitely get with someone working in the transportation industry.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

But according to the definition pansexuality shouldn't exclude people of the same sex and gender or/and different sex but same gender.


One thing now I know for sure. Those definitions aren't worth a shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I'd definitely get with someone working in the transportation industry.



I heard through the grapevine that RedSavage is a truck-stop hooker
"Hauls milk" in a tank truck my ass. We all know what that's an euphamism for



Ayattar said:


> But according to the definition pansexuality shouldn't reject people of the same sex and gender or different sex but same gender.
> 
> 
> One thing now I know for sure. Those definitions aren't worth a shit.


It doesn't, pansexually literally includes everybody.
That's where my problem lays.

Why can't we just lump trans people under homosexuality or heterosexuality?
Why can't I be with a trans man and say "I'm a homosexual"? Why do I need to label myself a heterosexual?
This is because people would say "well the pre-op trans man still has a vagina so that makes you hetero" and I'd be like "no, because not all men have penises"

Pansexuality IMO seems like an orientation made up so that we can stick trans men and trans women under an "other" umbrella. It's a subtle way of saying "not a real man"/"not a real woman" when we should really just consider it homosexuality or heterosexuality regardless of their sex.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> a euphemism



ftfy


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 17, 2015)

All I know is I'm a definite 6, I've never had sexual attraction to women at all, while my bf is a 5 in that he can find women very attractive and appealing but he's never had the desire to date or sleep/have sex with women, he vastly prefers men, especially of the bearish build variety, which is the category I'm in build wise xD


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> ftfy



Thank you,
I aint too good with the smarts some of the times


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Thank you,
> I aint too good with the smarts some of the times



I'm just trying to attract our resident grammar nazi, the goddess herself, the one and only RedSavage.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

I should've answered 6, but I put a 5 just maybe in case, even if that isn't how I feel at all.
In the case somebody's forcing you into a sexuality you don't want, how do you counter the 'you won't know until you try' argument?


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> It doesn't, pansexually literally includes everybody.
> That's where my problem lays.
> 
> Why can't we just lump trans people under homosexuality or heterosexuality?
> ...



Only one thing I know for sure. Holocaust was a lie.


----------



## Luki (Feb 17, 2015)

I think it's because some straight or gay people wouldn't date a trans person if they knew they were once a different gender.

They think it makes them gay/straight or something.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 17, 2015)

Gay 6


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> But according to the definition pansexuality shouldn't exclude people of the same sex and gender or/and different sex but same gender.
> 
> 
> One thing now I know for sure. Those definitions aren't worth a shit.




The definition of pansexuality is really not this mysterious. Pansexuals may experience attraction to someone else regardless of sex. Bisexuals only experience attraction to the male and female sexes. 


In real life, this means that bisexuals and pansexuals are essentially the same. You will only be able to distinguish them if you introduce a hermaphrodite or unfinished transexual.


----------



## Gator (Feb 17, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> I think that would be "3," unless that also includes transsexuals, intersex, etc. If that doesn't turn you off, then probably "other/pansexual."



it does not.  guess i'm a tumblrsexual!


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 17, 2015)

im bi leaning straight but if shit ever hit the fan id choose a girl over a guy no questions asked


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I heard through the grapevine that RedSavage is a truck-stop hooker
> "Hauls milk" in a tank truck my ass. We all know what that's an ephanism for



-chokes on her coffee- WHAT



Ieono said:


> I'm just trying to attract our resident grammar nazi, the goddess herself, the one and only RedSavage.



Aw, mein lil sÃ¼sser <33


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 17, 2015)

i didnt even know the grapevine was around still....
....but those who do not believe in Red are blasphemers and shall be burned at the stake!


----------



## Gator (Feb 17, 2015)

ok i just read p5 what is this

pansexual is different from  bisexual in that it includes attraction to things which fall outside of  the gender binary.  whether you define "male" and "female" by genitals  or by gender identity is irrelevant; that's up to the individual... but a  bisexual person will only have an interest in what they consider to be a  male or a female (i suppose that could be something other than male or  female so long as they are only interested in two types of thing, but  that ain't how people usually define it), whereas a pansexual person may  have an interest in someone who is not identified as either.  generally  speaking, a transman is still a man and a transwoman still a woman, and  you do not have to be pansexual to be attracted to them.  but there are  those who identify and/or appear as neither man nor woman, which would  fall outside of the range of bisexual attraction. that is why the term 'pansexual' exists, because as the name implies, someone who is bisexual is only interested in two things, whereas a pansexual is interested in all of the possibilities.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

I would say a rigorous definition of bisexual would be based on phenotypic male and female, not psychological gender. 

Whether or not that hot blond is a gender-queer lesbian, she's still a hot blond.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

ThePumu said:


> i didnt even know the grapevine was around still....



you need jesus.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesus is busy landscaping.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 17, 2015)

i'm here i got a tactical nuke detonator!


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> pansexual is different from  bisexual in that it includes attraction to things which fall outside of  the gender binary.  whether you define "male" and "female" by genitals  or by gender identity is irrelevant; that's up to the individual... but a  bisexual person will only have an interest in what they consider to be a  male or a female (i suppose that could be something other than male or  female so long as they are only interested in two types of thing, but  that ain't how people usually define it), whereas a pansexual person may  have an interest in someone who is not identified as either.  generally  speaking, a transman is still a man and a transwoman still a woman, and  you do not have to be pansexual to be attracted to them.  but there are  those who identify and/or appear as neither man nor woman, which would  fall outside of the range of bisexual attraction. that is why the term 'pansexual' exists, because as the name implies, someone who is bisexual is only interested in two things, whereas a pansexual is interested in all of the possibilities.



Fuhrer bless you for enlightening me.
Finally. Someone. Was able. To explain it.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Fuhrer bless you for enlightening me.
> Finally. Someone. Was able. To explain it.


i'm not entirely sure but i believe fuhrer is a Nazi term for Hitler, but i may be wrong so please feel free to correct me if i'm wrong, but why Hitler? oh and yea that clarified pansexual for me too, i thought it meant you were sexually attracted to pans


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

_Everybody_'s previous explanations were clear and correct. I have no idea why this was a problem, but there we go.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

Obsolete stuff removed





Ayattar said:


> Only one thing I know for sure. Holocaust was a lie.



Yeah? You expect me to believe you were in a gay bar hitting up transchicks that day? Whatever. You don't fool me.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> i'm not entirely sure but i believe fuhrer is a Nazi term for Hitler, but i may be wrong so please feel free to correct me if i'm wrong, but why Hitler? oh and yea that clarified pansexual for me too, i thought it meant you were sexually attracted to pans



Because of the sexy high-end lederwaren.



Fallowfox said:


> _Everybody_'s previous explanations were clear and correct. I have no idea why this was a problem, but there we go.



No. They didn't cover all possibilities.



jtrekkie said:


> Yeah? You expect me to believe you were in a gay  bar hitting up transchicks that day? Whatever. You don't fool  me.



Damn you, and your omniscient Mossad


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Because of the sexy high-end lederwaren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok then bruh chef dont judge


----------



## Kleric (Feb 17, 2015)

With this discussion in mind:
Though I scored a 4 on the scale, everything outside the gender binary also fits into my sexuality somewhere. My subconscious mind does have its preferences, but overall in who I'd be willing to date and be intimate with, I am Don'tgiveafucksexual (Or otherwise your less self-explanatory word "Pansexual").

So long as you're an awesome person & we mutually want to be together...
I will find you... And I will bang you.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 17, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I will find you... And I will bang you.



These words combined with your avatar makes me feel so very uneasy D:


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 17, 2015)

I am still figuring it out. Its a long, hard, as well as a tight journey I need to make. 

And of course. Hitler did nothing wrong. xD


----------



## Spatel (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Pansexuality includes gender identity. Homosexuality/bisexuality/heterosexuality includes the biological sex (pre op or post op, depending on orientation). However, it's usually just easiest for someone to say "my boyfriend is a trans man, I'm a homosexual" and most people will agree it makes sense



The problem is that someone can say they're gay, but they're dating a transman, and that's fine.

If someone says they're bisexual, and they're dating a transman (or whatever), they're a "horrible person" for not recognizing people outside the gender binary. It's a double-standard, telling bisexuals to change their label over exceptions but not gays or straights.

I take a different view from *Uncle Dis* on this, and there is some debate in the community about it.

The other view on the issue is that pansexual is a redundant term. That the difference between bisexuals and pansexuals is a political one, not a biological one. It doesn't take a 'special orientation' to date trans/intersex people. There's nothing on them that's gonna scare away someone who's bi. Some bi people like androgyny and some don't. There's no need to separate that into two orientations. Some straight people like androgyny and some don't. We don't consider those different. Any more different than bears and twinks for instance. It's silly to divide an orientation that already gets very little recognition into smaller groups over this.

I identify as bisexual. I used to say I was pan, and after about a month I got tired of explaining it, and felt a bit pretentious saying it all the time. 99.99% of the time, bisexual covers everything. For the teeny tiny percent of the population the term doesn't cover (because it was invented centuries ago), they're exceptions. I don't need to define myself by them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> I am still figuring it out.



I've stopped trying. I'm not going to seek sexual partners, so why bother?



Spatel said:


> The problem is that someone can say they're gay, but they're dating a transman, and that's fine.
> 
> If someone says they're bisexual, and they're dating a transman (or  whatever), they're a "horrible person" for not recognizing people  outside the gender binary. It's a double-standard, telling bisexuals to  change their label over exceptions but not gays or straights.
> 
> ...




A combination of sex organs, or the knowledge that a convincing sex organ was actually synthetic would put me off. It would be one of the ultimate turn offs for many people. 

The difference between a real woman, and a man who resembles a woman because of surgical and chemical intervention, is surely more significant than the difference between a thin hairless man and a fat hairy man.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Not being attracted to transexuals is transphobic like being gay is misogynistic. :\

And yes there is a difference between a karyotipic woman and a transsexual; but if I use the word 'karyotype' I may be accused of excluding people from conversation by being 'scientifically elite'. 

This doesn't mean either is superior or inferior as a person.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

-sigh-


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Public speaking, and the ability to effectively state a point without inadvertently offending people, is a skill that should be learned and honed by all. If you mean to offend, by all means do so and not give a shit. At the end of the day, it's the listener's choice to not give a fuck (and I'll certainly have stopped giving a damn by the end of the hour), but it doesn't exempt one from learning such a skill in daily socialization if you don't specifically intend to offend.
> 
> 
> And no I'm not saying that being "turned off" by a woman with a dick or a guy with a vagina is transphobic. I'm just saying you should choose your words a bit better when you speak.
> ...





Can you *please* stop following me around the forum trying to lecture me on how not to offend you?

You should stop presuming that my sexual taste equates to a disapproval of you. It turns me off; so what? 
So does the thought of my parents have sex, but I'm not against it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Welp, another thread ruined.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I know you don't mean it, but damn, you really need to get a grasp of how you come across when stating your views on something. Regardless of whether or not you meant if, or you're "just being honest" about how you feel, this shit is extremely transphobic and disheartening to hear.



But I agree with that.
I'd bang a trans-woman with dick over a trans-woman with a fake vagina. The whole idea of turning a penis inside-out is disgusting.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

stop it you fucks


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 17, 2015)

This is really starting to get out of hand now


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> stop it you fucks





Naesaki said:


> This is really starting to get out of hand now




I'll drop the point. I've been on Fallow's ass all day and it's been rude of me, and it's all been rather unjustified. I -know- he's not transphobic. I -know- he's not intentionally disparaging towards people of spiritual beliefs. But I've been treating as someone who intentionally acts as such. I'm a stickler for language and I've been reading into things negatively out of pure sense of argument. 

I'm gonna drop it and leave it at that. 



> I'd bang a trans-woman with dick over a trans-woman with a fake vagina. The whole idea of turning a penis inside-out is disgusting.



Though this is a very....strange belief to hold. And strangely preop-transbody positive. 

Though, tbh you probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference on a post op. They've gotten EXTREMELY good at SRS surgery.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> stop it you fucks



I just rekted Clayton. Disgusted him when talking about dicks.

Another notch on my rifle. Level impossible.




RedSavage said:


> Though this is a very....strange belief to hold. And strangely preop-transbody positive.
> 
> Though, tbh you probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference on a  post op. They've gotten EXTREMELY good at SRS surgery.




Doesn't matter. It's a dick! The most holy part of my body! Of a man's body! Drilled out! Empty! Arrrrgh....
IT HURTS. IT HURTS SO MUCH JUST BY THINKING ABOUT IT

Why would you want to turn your love rod into an inverted balloon?

q___q


I'm crying


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

no red it wasnt at you, it was at ayattar and fallow


ayattar, youll never be able to disgust me while talking about dicks
i love dicks
ill choke to deaht on dicks, thats how ill fucking die
ill die choking on your fucking dick so pack it deep in my goddamn throat already


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Doesn't matter. It's a dick! The most holy part of my body! Of a man's body! Drilled out! Empty! Arrrrgh....
> IT HURTS. IT HURTS SO MUCH JUST BY THINKING ABOUT IT
> Why would you want to turn your love rod into an inverted balloon?
> q___q
> I'm crying




Two Words: Gender Dysphoria 

I'm thankful to not suffer from it as badly as some people do. I don't have to remove my penis to be justified as a woman. (Even if it does make wearing nice jeans a pain in the crotch...) Some transwomen, however, are not so lucky and cannot enjoy a sex life while they still have one. 

This is the pure clinical answer. 



Volkodav said:


> no red it wasnt at you, it was at ayattar and fallow



No, I was being an asshole to Fallow. It's not my place to coerce someone into speaking one way or another. 

I don't have to be an unrepentant bitch all the time either.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 17, 2015)

C-could you dress as Theon Greyjoy? W-with Ayattar dressed as Ramsay Bolton?

:3c


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Two Words: Gender Dysphoria
> 
> I'm thankful to not suffer from it as badly as some people do. I don't have to remove my penis to be justified as a woman. (Even if it does make wearing nice jeans a pain in the crotch...) Some transwomen, however, are not so lucky and cannot enjoy a sex life while they still have one.
> 
> This is the pure clinical answer.



All I hear is drilled dicks ;___;


Chellehound, I don't get it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> All I hear is drilled dicks ;___;



Nahhh. All they do is take out the dick-not-bone and invert and pretty up the rest. 
We already had this conversation I think?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Nahhh. All they do is take out the dick-bone and invert and pretty up the rest.
> We already had this conversation I think?



Humans don't have baculums


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Humans don't have baculums



Not the LITERAL dick bone. 
Dick-meat. 
Dick sponge-that-grows-hard material. 
The dick-cartilage. 

I'm trying everything in my power to not google the exact word. Making up words for it is too much fun.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

This is nice now.

Deep in the dark recesses of my sickeningly disturbed past, I found it necessary to find out about reassignment. Butchery! The horror! I was scared straight. Male to female is still better than female to male though, but either way some structures cannot be replicated.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Chellehound said:


> C-could you dress as Theon Greyjoy? W-with Ayattar dressed as Ramsay Bolton?
> 
> :3c



ill dress however you want me to


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

Speaking of which I'm still waiting for you to take my penis.

And the word is corpus cavernosum.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Speaking of which I'm still waiting for you to take my penis.
> 
> And the word is corpus cavernosum.



I would need to google english latin name for it anyways. I don't assume anyone would understand what am I talking about if I said _ciaÅ‚a jamiste_

DOESN'T MATTER, DRILLED DICK IS A DRILLED DICK AND IT'S DISGUSTING AND IT TERRIFIES ME AND HELP PLS


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> I would need to google english latin name for it anyways. I don't assume anyone would understand what am I talking about if I said _ciaÅ‚a jamiste_
> 
> DOESN'T MATTER, DRILLED DICK IS A DRILLED DICK AND IT'S DISGUSTING AND IT TERRIFIES ME AND HELP PLS



you are the ramsay to my reek, and i love you
you can drill my dick, ayattar


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

nooooo... by the powers of auschwitz... please...


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> nooooo... by the powers of auschwitz... please...



take a drillbit and put it inside my urethra and turn the drill on
Fucking do it
Do it ayattar


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

I've seen you guys do everything but this is new... (and supremely gross).


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like a torture tatic that I will use


----------



## Spatel (Feb 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> The difference between a real woman, and a man who resembles a woman because of surgical and chemical intervention, is surely more significant than the difference between a thin hairless man and a fat hairy man.



A convincing mtf and a woman are less different physically than a fat hairy man and a thin androgynous one, in my book anyway. Internally they're more different but that's not what my caveman brain cares about when it looks at someone. It cares about if someone's hot. And if a MtF transsexual is hot... then she's hot as a woman.

I'm not attracted to ALL transpeople just like I'm not attracted to all men, or all women. Some are very attractive though.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Sounds like a torture tatic that I will use



I will use this torture tactic on Taylor Momsen if you come within 50 feet of my new boyfriend


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 17, 2015)

Good thing that I have zero plans on getting within even a kilometer of your boyfriend


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Can someone tell me who's that new "boyfriend" he's talking about?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Good thing that I have zero plans on getting within even a kilometer of your boyfriend



*revs my drill*

youre damn right youre not


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> you are the ramsay to my reek, and i love you
> you can drill my dick, ayattar



I know I'm late, but damnit, this guy gets it


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Can someone tell me who's that new "boyfriend" he's talking about?


I think that's you?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> I think that's you?



Hes just being shy


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Hes just being shy


Or falsely modest.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

He doesn't want to acknowledge that I'm too awesome for him.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> He doesn't want to acknowledge that I'm too awesome for him.



mmmm youre too much for me in many ways


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 17, 2015)

GET A ROOM.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 17, 2015)

And a webcam to stream it.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 17, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> GET A ROOM.


"For 3... I'd like a taste for myself."


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> GET A ROOM.


But if they do it, we may miss all the fun.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 17, 2015)

You're all weirdos, each and everyone one of you. I shudder to think that you people hide among us normal masses.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 17, 2015)

Atemis said:


> You're all weirdos, each and everyone one of you. I shudder to think that you people hide among us normal masses.



 You know you like it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Atemis said:


> You're all weirdos, each and everyone one of you. I shudder to think that you people hide among us normal masses.



Hi. You're going to be weirded off by this shit. You're going to publicly realize that we exist and we're not going away. Or... these guys are going to stick a drill down your dick. They're going to send the drill bit to the New York Times, and the pictures to the LA Times press-release style. Look, the people you forum with are the people you depend on. We cook your meals, we haul your trash, we connect your calls, we drive your ambulances. We guard you while you sleep. Do not. Fuck with us.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

@Red: I thought they were just having sex, not doing _that_ thing.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

I will drill your dickhole if you come within 50 feet of me and my new bf
I will eat the dick-meat pulp that I scrape off the drillbit

I don't hide amongst normal masses either, i just stay in my house so youre safe

Don't come within 50 feet of my house


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 17, 2015)

I wonder how long that drill is... *gets ready to move 5 klicks away*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 17, 2015)

I take a nap for an hour an....
Drilled dicks and Ayattar/Volk love fest...


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I wonder how long that drill is... *gets ready to move 5 klicks away*



This is it but skinnier

http://www.pestbarrier.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Green-Eye-Drill-Bit.jpg


----------



## Atemis (Feb 17, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Hi. You're going to be weirded off by this shit. You're going to publicly realize that we exist and we're not going away. Or... these guys are going to stick a drill down your dick. They're going to send the drill bit to the New York Times, and the pictures to the LA Times press-release style. Look, the people you forum with are the people you depend on. We cook your meals, we haul your trash, we connect your calls, we drive your ambulances. We guard you while you sleep. Do not. Fuck with us.


I think I'll just move out to the middle of the woods and hunt beavers for dinner.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> This is it but skinnier
> 
> http://www.pestbarrier.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Green-Eye-Drill-Bit.jpg



jesus-fucked-up-christ


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 17, 2015)

I should really be more horrified by that than this, but my brain is blocking any attempt at even imagining it, so I consider myself lucky for tonight.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 17, 2015)

Was there ever an after interview with drill guy?
Somebody get on it, this is the real news people want to know about!


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Nobody speaks to the news after I give them the drill treatment


----------



## Feste (Feb 17, 2015)

Put myself as a 1, just cause I don't believe in extremes with sexuality. It doesn't make sense, not at all, and it's making this night absolutely miserable. Sex is the greatest and worst thing in life.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mostly straight. I find myself getting attracted to male furries, so definitely not fully straight


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2015)

Still going with asexual since it's just easier that way. Too busy to bother working through whatever bullshit I have going on with my penis/head.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2015)

Almost as many Asexuals as there are Homosexuals. And yet Tumblr makes us out to be some kind of rare animal that should be put on a pedestal.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 18, 2015)

The major problems with tumblr


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Almost as many Asexuals as there are Homosexuals. And yet Tumblr makes us out to be some kind of rare animal that should be put on a pedestal.



So far, 100 votes exactly.

36% straight (0+1)
22% bi (2-4)
17% gay (5+6)
10% ace (x)
7% tumblr
8% hitler


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Almost as many Asexuals as there are Homosexuals. And yet Tumblr makes us out to be some kind of rare animal that should be put on a pedestal.


It feels like there's a greater amount of Asexuals on this forum for some reason. I don't get it


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 19, 2015)

I've never been interested in labels, but you guys seem to know about these things, so is this "a thing"?

I find some guys attractive, but not _sexually_. I feel like it's more personality than anything, because most crushes I've had are "geeky" and not the typical toned athlete women long for. I've never been able to join in with the mad giggles when other girls see a shirtless guy or wish they would sleep with me.

I'm not asexual because I love my partner and we sleep together, but that's because I love _him_. I wouldn't find any other penis attractive.

Yeah. :I


----------



## jorinda (Feb 19, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The major problems with tumblr



According to tumblr I am "white cishet scum". Should I be glad I am at least not male?


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 19, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I've never been interested in labels, but you guys seem to know about these things, so is this "a thing"?
> 
> I find some guys attractive, but not _sexually_. I feel like it's more personality than anything, because most crushes I've had are "geeky" and not the typical toned athlete women long for. I've never been able to join in with the mad giggles when other girls see a shirtless guy or wish they would sleep with me.
> 
> ...



Thats how I'm like as well, I've only ever had geeky crushes, never been into the guys with sixpack abs or massive muscular bodies, I just like everyday, geeky, nerdy guys.

And as I am right now, my boyfriend is the only truly attractive person to me, yeah other guys look nice but thats about it, it almost feels like a switch has been flicked, not that I mind as I love my boyfriend very much and I'm happy I enjoy his company and spending time with him.

Though I guess that is what it means to be loyal and committed to one person.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

Straight


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 19, 2015)

Hella gay.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Thats how I'm like as well, I've only ever had geeky crushes, never been into the guys with sixpack abs or massive muscular bodies, I just like everyday, geeky, nerdy guys.
> 
> And as I am right now, my boyfriend is the only truly attractive person to me, yeah other guys look nice but thats about it, it almost feels like a switch has been flicked, not that I mind as I love my boyfriend very much and I'm happy I enjoy his company and spending time with him.
> 
> Though I guess that is what it means to be loyal and committed to one person.



Maybe people like that are more interested in the person's character?

I'm attracted immensely to intelligence, if I learn that a guy has a high IQ, he is automatically much more sexually attractive to me.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 19, 2015)

The Kinsey Test gave me a 2. Eh. I'd say a 1 or 2. 75% straight. This is the first time I've said something about t here.


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 19, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I've never been interested in labels, but you guys seem to know about these things, so is this "a thing"?
> 
> I find some guys attractive, but not _sexually_. I feel like it's more personality than anything, because most crushes I've had are "geeky" and not the typical toned athlete women long for. I've never been able to join in with the mad giggles when other girls see a shirtless guy or wish they would sleep with me.
> 
> ...



I don't know about internet lingo, but I would say mature heterosexual in a loving (closed) relationship.


----------



## Zirco (Feb 19, 2015)

sorry i had to no offence to anyone i don't hate


----------



## Zirco (Feb 19, 2015)

What would be considered for someone that's straight but not asexual and they dont mind not have having a girlfriend and sex in their life but i am better off being single asexual because of my personality


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Feb 19, 2015)

Asexual. The dating thing just isn't for me. I scare people off before we even reach the "friend zone". I'm not even sure I am using that term correctly but what I mean is I scare people away or people decide they do not like me before they want to be friends with me or decide I am too weird or something once they get to know me better. I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to do with a casual "friend" thing so romance is out of the question for me. I made up my mind at four that I never wanted to get married anyway. My mom gave me the idea that a "wife" is supposed to be subservient to her husband and her husband is the boss. I was like "You mean when I grow up and finally get away from you and am free I have to surrender it all over again? I was never into dating or anything as a teen...probably because I secretly knew my parents would not allow it.  But I'm happy being asexual. I don't have anything against people who are in relationships and it works for them, but I don't envy them either. I wish I knew what it was that scared other people away simply out of curiosity, but in terms of finding a man or woman to spend the rest of my life with I don't think it will ever happen. And I do not think I will ever understand this "intercourse" thing. It just seems so painful and unhygienic. He's supposed to put his WHAT in my WHERE? No thanks! Not everyone needs sex to survive and I am one of those people.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 19, 2015)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Asexual. The dating thing just isn't for me. I scare people off before we even reach the "friend zone". I'm not even sure I am using that term correctly but what I mean is I scare people away or people decide they do not like me before they want to be friends with me or decide I am too weird or something once they get to know me better. I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to do with a casual "friend" thing so romance is out of the question for me. I made up my mind at four that I never wanted to get married anyway. My mom gave me the idea that a "wife" is supposed to be subservient to her husband and her husband is the boss. I was like "You mean when I grow up and finally get away from you and am free I have to surrender it all over again? I was never into dating or anything as a teen...probably because I secretly knew my parents would not allow it.  But I'm happy being asexual. I don't have anything against people who are in relationships and it works for them, but I don't envy them either. I wish I knew what it was that scared other people away simply out of curiosity, but in terms of finding a man or woman to spend the rest of my life with I don't think it will ever happen. And I do not think I will ever understand this "intercourse" thing. It just seems so painful and unhygienic. He's supposed to put his WHAT in my WHERE? No thanks! Not everyone needs sex to survive and I am one of those people.


Jesus Christ what the hell is your mum on?


----------



## Demensa (Feb 20, 2015)

Still have no idea...


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 20, 2015)

Dickheadsexual.


----------



## Filter (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm fully straight, but don't go out of my way to seem macho or whatever. To each their own. I don't even watch sports, lol.


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 21, 2015)

Attracted to femininity, though tomboys can be a bit fun... so I guess that makes me Bi but leaning towards straight.


----------



## Synomance (Feb 21, 2015)

I have not dated Iether, but I show Interrest for Both Genders, leaning more towards males I guess.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Feb 22, 2015)

It's quite odd. In my community of friends I'm in the considerable minority. I'm more straight edge than a ruler, and if I could gauge my sexuality, I'd say 95% heterosexual. A considerable chunk of my comrades are in the poly/kink/bdsm scene, and are LGBT. I don't mind, I just feel at odds sometimes because I'm different.


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 24, 2015)

I have to go with Asexual.
While I very much have sexual interests and desires that I would mainly classify as "Bi-leaning starlight" (I think the male body is very attractive, but a man's face snaps me outta that pretty quick lol) I would never actually want to act on them.


----------



## Mokerel (Feb 25, 2015)

I've uh... Wow, I don't think I've been on this site long enough for this, but what the hell. I rang up a 1, not a huge surprise given that I've been dating the same girl for a year and half, but that doesn't mean I haven't had... relations with guys before. Once. Just... once.


----------



## Conker (Feb 25, 2015)

Appalachia said:


> I have to go with Asexual.
> While I very much have sexual interests and desires that I would mainly classify as "Bi-leaning starlight" (I think the male body is very attractive, but a man's face snaps me outta that pretty quick lol) I would never actually want to act on them.


I'm kind of in this camp too, actually. It's not that I'm a robot when it comes to sex, it's more that I'm fine with just keeping it in my head. I've tried a few things with an ex girlfriend, and they just didn't go anywhere. You can only chalk up "it won't stay up" to nervousness like twice. 

Figure it's just not something my body wants to do.


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 25, 2015)

Conker said:


> I'm kind of in this camp too, actually. It's not that I'm a robot when it comes to sex, it's more that I'm fine with just keeping it in my head. I've tried a few things with an ex girlfriend, and they just didn't go anywhere. You can only chalk up "it won't stay up" to nervousness like twice.
> 
> Figure it's just not something my body wants to do.



I'm in a similar boat. I'll avoid the nitty-gritty, but I have had Sexual Aversion disorder my entire life. That is to say, while I certainly have a sex drive the, er... well let's say that thing that sex leads to that's supposed to feel all super great, makes me feel freaking terrible. It's been this way my whole life, so naturally I became conditioned against doing any smexystuffs. That's putting it lightly actually.

But yeah, I didn't learn until very recently that you can totally have sexual interests and still consider yourself Asexual


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow. These are not the results I was expecting. Here I was worried I wouldn't fit in here, and I ended up finding a ton of people in the same boat as me.

I find people of all genders sexy, I always have. But the idea of sex itself always weirded me out. I thought I would learn to like it, but I never did. I guess that makes me asexual, and there's a lot more of us than I thought.


----------



## CyberMark (Feb 27, 2015)

Straight, but at times I get gay thoughts, then feel sick on my stomach, but then I say " damn that guy is handsome!".


----------



## Fernin (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm curious where being exclusively attracted (sexually) to guys, with the sole exception of pegging lands me.


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 27, 2015)

Spicy Tuna said:


> Wow. These are not the results I was expecting. Here I was worried I wouldn't fit in here, and I ended up finding a ton of people in the same boat as me.
> 
> I find people of all genders sexy, I always have. But the idea of sex itself always weirded me out. I thought I would learn to like it, but I never did. I guess that makes me asexual, and there's a lot more of us than I thought.



Asexuals are in a minority IF you incorrectly consider 'Asexual' to mean 'not experiencing any sexual attraction whatsoever.' And due to a lot of misinformation, just about everyone thinks of Asexuality that way.
But you can absolutely experience sexual attraction or even participate in sexual activities and still be Asexual


----------



## Gator (Feb 27, 2015)

if you experience sexual attraction and a desire to participate in sex, then that sounds to me like you are a sexual person.  not sure where asexual fits in with that, as it would by definition be a lack of interest in/desire for sex.  explain, please?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2015)

I've heard of asexuals masturbating, but it doesn't make sense to me for an asexual (lack of sexual attraction/orientation) to say "wow that guy is hot, I want his cock in my vagina"


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 27, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> if you experience sexual attraction and a desire to participate in sex, then that sounds to me like you are a sexual person.  not sure where asexual fits in with that, as it would by definition be a lack of interest in/desire for sex.  explain, please?



Just as straight person may have the occasional though or fantasy that involves other males, such thoughts do not make that person gay or bi.
Many Asexuals participate in sexual activity so as to not alienate partners.

I highly recommend "The Invisible Orientation: An Introduction to Asexuality" by Julie Decker for anyone interested in knowing more. It's a great read and involve lots of science and quotes from people much smarter than me who can explain the matter much better than I can XD

But yes, one can very much have sexual thoughts or participate in sex and still consider oneself Asexual


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Appalachia said:


> Just as straight person may have the occasional though or fantasy that involves other males, such thoughts do not make that person gay or bi.



How so? If their vag is getting wet over their hot pheromone filled bodies...or their cock engorges with blood upon the thought of their locker room buddy kissing them...that's fairly...sexual. The Kinsey Scale is a wonderful representation of human sexuality. I used to go around saying I was Asexual too when I had homosexual (heavy, heavy sexy hella gay) attractions. I just assumed I was asexual because I never met a RL person I wanted to fuck. That was until I was taken off a certain medication and then guys around me seemed shit fookin sexy.

I believe Asexuality exists but I think a lot of people mislabel themselves.


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> How so? If their vag is getting wet over their hot pheromone filled bodies...or their cock engorges with blood upon the thought of their locker room buddy kissing them...that's fairly...sexual. The Kinsey Scale is a wonderful representation of human sexuality. I used to go around saying I was Asexual too when I had homosexual (heavy, heavy sexy hella gay) attractions. I just assumed I was asexual because I never met a RL person I wanted to fuck. That was until I was taken off a certain medication and then guys around me seemed shit fookin sexy.
> 
> I believe Asexuality exists but I think a lot of people mislabel themselves.



Because, as I said, our thoughts do not equal our orientation. Asexuality is not at all limited to the distinction of 'no sexual thoughts or feelings whatsoever.'
I have a lot of sexual thoughts and attractions but I would never, ever act on them. Asexuals can very much be comfortably labeled as such for a notable low interest in actually participating in sexual activity. 
And even then, as I said, some Asexuals will engage in sexual activity for the sake of not alienating a partner, or to fit it, or for other reasons.

Asexuality absolutely exists. But there is sadly an awful not of misinformation about it which leads to a lot of misunderstanding.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Appalachia said:


> Because, as I said, our thoughts do not equal our orientation. Asexuality is not at all limited to the distinction of 'no sexual thoughts or feelings whatsoever.'
> I have a lot of sexual thoughts and attractions but I would never, ever act on them. Asexuals can very much be comfortably labeled as such for a notable low interest in actually participating in sexual activity.
> And even then, as I said, some Asexuals will engage in sexual activity for the sake of not alienating a partner, or to fit it, or for other reasons.
> 
> Asexuality absolutely exists. But there is sadly an awful not of misinformation about it which leads to a lot of misunderstanding.



It also seems many people are still deciding on what it is.


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It also seems many people are still deciding on what it is.



Not at all.
Asexuality is characterized by low or absent sexual attraction/desire and/or by a low or absent interest in participating in sexual activity.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Appalachia said:


> Not at all.
> Asexuality is characterized by low or absent sexual attraction/desire and/or by a low or absent interest in participating in sexual activity.



I don't really understand the need to lump heterosexuals and homosexuals with existent sex drives into the asexual category. Are all women who experience periods asexual during their time of the month? It's misinformation. Asexuals are often considered weird due to their lack of sex drive for grown adults. Everyone who experiences sexual attraction can understand low sex drive. We're not all frat boys after all. 

This is what I'm talking about mislabeling. It seems everyone wants to be "different". Hell, imo the mast majority of people are bisexual. They just don't want to come to grips with their thoughts and attractions. It's easier to just tell a falsehood. And falsehoods are dangerous.


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't really understand the need to lump heterosexuals and homosexuals with existent sex drives into the asexual category. Are all women who experience periods asexual during their time of the month? It's misinformation. Asexuals are often considered weird due to their lack of sex drive for grown adults. Everyone who experiences sexual attraction can understand low sex drive. We're not all frat boys after all.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about mislabeling. It seems everyone wants to be "different". Hell, imo the mast majority of people are bisexual. They just don't want to come to grips with their thoughts and attractions. It's easier to just tell a falsehood. And falsehoods are dangerous.



I'm not lumping heterosexuals or homosexuals into any category, I am only talking about Asexuals and I'm just telling you the facts. No, heterosexuals aren't asexual just because they're in a low swing. Asexuality is an *orientation,* not a period of 'meh, not into it at the moment.'
Again, I encourage anybody interested in these facts to do more research on their own as I have, it's quite illuminating and clears up quite a lot. It's not at all complicated.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Appalachia said:


> Asexuality is an *orientation,*



An interesting position. I've been on asexual forums before and I have had a few asexual friends. (One was a romantic one <3) And they seemed to favor the idea that asexuality was not an orientation...but a lack of one entirely. (Similar to how atheists are not a religion but a lack there of...only atheists choose to be that of course. Asexual don't choose anything.) I must say its a bit arrogant of you to claim they are wrong in thinking that. Why are you correct and they wrong? 

And one more question if you don't mind. Men and Women and Others who grow old...they lose their interest in sex. It's a fact of life. According to your definition the fate of all orientations is to become the asexual one, no?


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> An interesting position. I've been on asexual forums before and I have had a few asexual friends. (One was a romantic one <3) And they seemed to favor the idea that asexuality was not an orientation...but a lack of one entirely. (Similar to how atheists are not a religion but a lack there of...only atheists choose to be that of course. Asexual don't choose anything.) I must say its a bit arrogant of you to claim they are wrong in thinking that. Why are you correct and they wrong?
> 
> And one more question if you don't mind. Men and Women and Others who grow old...they lose their interest in sex. It's a fact of life. According to your definition the fate of all orientations is to become the asexual one, no?



I never claimed any such thing :/
Your Asexual friends are experts on themselves and I most certainly make no claim to speak for them. But Asexuality is an Orientation. One classified by the description I have already given.

And no, again I make no such claim. A heterosexual man who ages and undergoes a natural loss of sex drive does not make one Asexual. Natural loss of sexual drive does not equal an orientation. 

I hope it goes without saying that I'm not trying to debate with anyone, much less argue. 
We're all buddies on the Kinsey spectrum here XD

I have, however, done research on Asexuality for may years in an attempt to understand both the Orientation and myself. But as i said earlier, there are people much smarter than me out there who can explain it much better.
I once again encourage reading "The Invisible Orientation" for anyone who would like to know more. It's a very misunderstood thing, and I hope that those who would like to know more will take the opportunity to educate themselves


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Appalachia said:


> I once again encourage reading "The Invisible Orientation" for anyone who would like to know more. It's a very misunderstood thing, and I hope that those who would like to know more will take the opportunity to educate themselves



I'll do that. I still believe that this is an "orientation" that is very new in its classification, but I thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts about it with me. If that came across as a persnickety debater I hope you will not hold it against me. 

I found what you had to say quite interesting.


----------



## Gator (Feb 27, 2015)

i'd like to know what someone is called who does not experience sexual _attraction_, but still desires and enjoys sex (not just having it for the sake of a partner, but actually being a sexual person, themselves).  
this is why i don't think "asexual" in the sense of "one who does not desire sex" can be considered an orientation, especially if some people who do not desire sex at all do still experience physical attraction to one gender or another.  heterosexuality, as an orientation, is a sexual attraction to members of the opposite sex.  likewise, homosexuality and bisexuality also refer to the sex/gender(s) which are the objects of one's sexual attraction.  this is regardless of any desire to engage in sexual acts with said individuals.  one can be heterosexual (or *insert other orientation here*) and celibate, dysfunctional, or simply uninterested in having sex at that time or with that person.  so why would an asexual, following this pattern, not simply be defined as someone who does not experience sexual attraction, regardless of desire or lack thereof to actually have sex?  where does that leave people who fit into the category described above?  i think a lack of interest in sexual activity would be something else entirely, not relevant to orientation.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 28, 2015)

I think a lot people have a hard time understanding how someone can lack the physical attraction to someone, and that's understandable in a way. That's why I don't make a big deal out of it.

To me the term "Asexual" just made sense when I discovered it. Up until that moment I was saying to myself that attraction would arrive eventually. I'm 21 now and absolutely nothing happened so far. No crush, no relations, nothing. I don't entirely close the door but I'd be surprised if everything changes from black to white.

Then I've seen people calling asexuals (real ones that is) "special snowflakes", almost as if they were jealous of it. But trust me, there's nothing to be jealous of. In my case it actually sucks, because it sends me deeper into loneliness... And a relation with someone having a normal sexual attraction would simply not work.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 28, 2015)

"Asexuality and Autochorissexualism (Identity-Less Sexuality):
A disconnection between oneself and a sexual target/object of arousal; may involve sexual fantasies, or arousal in response to erotica or pornography, but lacking any desire to be a participant in the sexual activities therein. Commonly found in asexual people; an analogous feeling may occur in aromantic people for romantic fantasies. Coined by Anthony Bogaert.â€™
As the previous post mentions, itâ€™s generally considered a paraphilia or description of sexual behaviour rather than a sexuality in itself."

I thought this was relevant in light of the recent Asexuality discussion.


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Mar 2, 2015)

This is why I'm having trouble coming out to my friends. Coming out as asexual isn't like coming out of the closet, it's more like coming out of the labyrinth. I wish I could tell people I was bi and be done with it.

It doesn't matter to me whether you believe asexuality is an orientation. However, when I'm looking for a date, I tell people I'm asexual rather than bi, because bi would imply that I want to have sex with them. Plus you might get accused of faking bisexuality for attention.

I'm not proud of my asexuality. If I could enjoy sex I would, why wouldn't you? I tell people I'm asexual because I want a partner I can open up to without the big bad sex cloud raining over my head, making me feel inadequate all the time.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 4, 2015)

I've only been intimate with men, and while that remains the most comfortable preference, lately I've been thinking about how cool it would be to raise children and have them take over the world. Women don't grozz me out, but I'm not sure if I could be fully open with them because there is a lot more anxiety that comes with their seemingly higher expectations of me. When I'm with a guy, what makes them happy seems much simpler, and that's nice since the rest of my life is already too complex.


----------



## joandcruz (Mar 7, 2015)

I m a straight guy......


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Mar 7, 2015)

Homoromantic Asexual  <3


----------



## Zop (Mar 7, 2015)

A whole 23% of us are 100% straight? I feel so much less alone now!


----------



## Spatel (Apr 1, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> I've only been intimate with men, and while that remains the most comfortable preference, lately I've been thinking about how cool it would be to raise children and have them take over the world. Women don't grozz me out, but I'm not sure if I could be fully open with them because there is a lot more anxiety that comes with their seemingly higher expectations of me. When I'm with a guy, what makes them happy seems much simpler, and that's nice since the rest of my life is already too complex.



I understand where you're coming from. Dating the opposite sex is much harder to navigate, especially if you're a shy introverted guy who hates to impose.

This is one of those few areas where I think women have it better off, though it's a significant one. Men have to be assertive and confident in pursuing women to even be noticed, but not *too* assertive or confident to where it gets into rapey pua territory. It's a difficult knife edge to balance on.

The flipside is that the dating pool is ten times larger with women so it's easier to find girls who I can get along with. (I find gay men's personalities just as unrelatable on average as straight women's.... so)


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 1, 2015)

How about Herto with no desire to actually have a relationship with another person due to my own baggage? Is that an option?


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 1, 2015)

Zop said:


> A whole 23% of us are 100% straight? I feel so much less alone now!



i know right? It's almost like our pressence is noticable! XP


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Last time this thread was here I voted in favor of Hitler, now I figure I'm Kinsey 6 or 0 depending on how you look at it...and if romance counts I'd be more flexible and it depends on the right person. 

Asexuality is unusual to me, in fact I wonder what its like to experience a complete lack of drive or romantic interest. Sometimes in the past I have wanted so bad to be Ace because urges and feelings can be annoying at times when I just want to focus on other things in life. It's also weird to want to feel asexual I guess...but its not who I am so I accept that.

Psh, either I overthink or I am in favor of Hitler


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish it was an open poll, I don't remember what I voted except that it was wrong. I don't know what I am, I'm so confused.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 1, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I wish it was an open poll, I don't remember what I voted except that it was wrong. I don't know what I am, I'm so confused.



You are you Trekkie!
A very sweet guy and someone that needs a lot of hugs right now


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 1, 2015)

Honestly I think dating and forming relationships is just too hard work to be fun recently. So many preconceived ideas, past hurt and mistrust clouding what could be with negativity. I'm naÃ¯ve and this makes me see everyone as either as ok, but from experience so many people are going about their day with negative thoughts about people they barely know like passing in the street or similar. So not only have you I got to prove my intent is good, I have got to win them over romantically too.

Its easier to shut out desire and love than keep the heart open to be cross examined by people who don't really care and will move on at a moments notice to 'something better' if their ideals are not met in a short time - which is a mistake, but also hurtful too - its like 'what did I do wrong there'?

Its hard to place myself - and I really do need a bit of honest reciprocation to help me understand myself. That is all to rare...


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 1, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> How about Herto with no desire to actually have a relationship with another person due to my own baggage? Is that an option?



Not on this list it's not. But I guess at this point you'd be Heterosexual-Aromantic?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm straight leaning bi. I guess I am a bi-plane. I honestly don't fucking care about orientation labels.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 1, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Not on this list it's not. But I guess at this point you'd be Heterosexual-Aromantic?


I read that as Heterosexual-Aromatic and was like...

"I'm straight and smell nice. I guess that is about right."

It's not that I am opposed to intimate relationships (I've had good and bad in the past), maybe again later in life, but currently I don't have the emotional or mental energy to put into one due to my carry-on being full and the airline refusing to check anymore of my luggage.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Im a dragosexual


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I read that as Heterosexual-Aromatic and was like...
> 
> "I'm straight and smell nice. I guess that is about right."
> 
> It's not that I am opposed to intimate relationships (I've had good and bad in the past), maybe again later in life, but currently I don't have the emotional or mental energy to put into one due to my carry-on being full and the airline refusing to check anymore of my luggage.




What must I do to make you fall in love again? Should I play horny and romantic hurr durr panda? It's been a while since I flirted with anyone here... So it's a win-win situation


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What must I do to make you fall in love again? Should I play horny and romantic hurr durr panda? It's been a while since I flirted with anyone here... So it's a win-win situation



If one day I woke up and got a call from the airline called life telling me that they had lost all my luggage I think I would be grand. ;P Its not like I'm socially inept or anything, I do fine with people, can carry on an interesting conversation like apples in pie. I just have nothing left to give in the way of an emotional connection anymore.  Too much luggage to drag through the terminal has left me tired with 0 motivation. I just don't have the energy it takes to carry on a serious relationship. However what you (and others) are doing here (scampering around the forum) has admittedly brightened my smile and urged me to crawl out of my self imposed hermitage.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> If one day I woke up and got a call from the airline called life telling me that they had lost all my luggage I think I would be grand. ;P Its not like I'm socially inept or anything, I do fine with people, can carry on an interesting conversation like apples in pie. I just have nothing left to give in the way of an emotional connection anymore.  Too much luggage to drag through the terminal has left me tired with 0 motivation. I just don't have the energy it takes to carry on a serious relationship. However what you (and others) are doing here (scampering around the forum) has admittedly brightened my smile and urged me to crawl out of my self imposed hermitage.



People who have lived a life of hermitage tend to be very thoughtful. Living such life have it's appeal and should never be resented


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People who have lived a life of hermitage tend to be very thoughtful. Living such life have it's appeal and should never be resented



True, but it is stigmatized heavily by our society.  Alone = Broken. But as I said above I am okay being alone with my three dogs to love, and a friendly online community to provide some socialization. I answer to no one and owe nothing to anyone. I am working on me being me right now and that is the most important part of my life.  I was not me for a long time and it did some major damage. 

PS you can practice your flirting on me anytime out of practice panda. ;P


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> True, but it is stigmatized heavily by our society.  Alone = Broken. But as I said above I am okay being alone with my three dogs to love, and a friendly online community to provide some socialization. I answer to no one and owe nothing to anyone. I am working on me being me right now and that is the most important part of my life.  I was not me for a long time and it did some major damage.
> 
> PS you can practice your flirting on me anytime out of practice panda. ;P



It's hard to flirt on my andriod.. Especially when both my hands are busy touching myself inappropriately reading your post XD


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's hard to flirt on my andriod.. Especially when both my hands are busy touching myself inappropriately reading your post XD



Well your first problem is fondling robots, you're just asking for all kinds of pinched parts and chafing.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Revive!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow this is quite interesting, yes, revive. c:


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 3, 2015)

Barely a revival. What, less than 24 hours?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Barely a revival. What, less than 24 hours?



This morning literally every content worthy thread was pushed to page two. It was crazy...that was all in less than 24 hours I believe


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

No sex poll with die with me around. Anyway.. It is commonly mentioned that by default... People here are initially assumed gay unless claimed otherwise. I think this poll is screwed by closeted people...


I refuse to believe there are more straight people here! Huhuhu...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyway,

I'm an Asexual Homoromantic so far. c:
But I know that things change. ~


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No sex poll with die with me around. Anyway.. It is commonly mentioned that by default... People here are initially assumed gay unless claimed otherwise. I think this poll is screwed by closeted people...
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe there are more straight people here! Huhuhu...



Probably more straight lurkers than there are vocal not straights.

Cause you know how those gheys are. /sarcasmincasepeopledonthaveasenseofhumororareeasilyoffendedwhichinthatcasestopbeingabitchanddealwithlafs


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 3, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Probably more straight lurkers than there are vocal not straights.
> 
> Cause you know how those gheys are. /sarcasmincasepeopledonthaveasenseofhumororareeasilyoffendedwhichinthatcasestopbeingabitchanddealwithlafs



Jambalaya you responses either make me think or laugh so hard I choke on my coffee (this just happened). Thank you!


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh yeah and also, if you didnt read it in the what are you doing forum, I am bi with straight tendencies. Like i've mentioned before:Bi-self, Bi-girlfriend, six years, "open" relationship


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No sex poll with die with me around. Anyway.. It is commonly mentioned that by default... People here are initially assumed gay unless claimed otherwise. I think this poll is screwed by closeted people...
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe there are more straight people here! Huhuhu...



This is true. People seem to have an easier time seeing someone as a gay dude than a straight gal. I remember talking to one furry for quite a while before they realised I wasn't a dude =P


----------



## Mintys (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not sure where I'd fit in on this pole.
I like both guys and girls, but I've never really been interested in anything more then cuddles and hugs.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Mintys said:


> I'm not sure where I'd fit in on this pole.
> I like both guys and girls, but I've never really been interested in anything more then cuddles and hugs.



You're a Bi-Romantic, so I guess you have to pick Asexual or Other. c:


----------



## Sylox (Apr 3, 2015)

I like girls...but I like guys as well. So I guess 3


----------



## Mintys (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> You're a Bi-Romantic, so I guess you have to pick Asexual or Other. c:



Maybe, sounds about right.
I mean I don't hate sex, but I think cuddles and hugs are just better and more interesting..


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess I am a kinsey 2 on the list. I cast my vote a while back before I acknowledged that I was bi, so my vote is a bit outdated. 
But yeah, tits are gr8. I just want a lifelong mate to enjoy life with, someone with similar interests. Gender is kind of an afterthought.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 3, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I guess I am a kinsey 2 on the list. I cast my vote a while back before I acknowledged that I was bi, so my vote is a bit outdated.
> But yeah, tits are gr8. I just want a lifelong mate to enjoy life with, someone with similar interests. Gender is kind of an afterthought.


 If you don't like guys then you aren't bi. I think you're confusing a best friend with a boyfriend.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 3, 2015)

But I am bi...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> But I am bi...



You want my d
obviously


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 3, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> But I am bi...


 You made it sound like you're attracted to girls, but only wanted a guy for the sake of just being with someone.


----------



## Koota (Apr 7, 2015)

IM A 3!! this is something i was shouting at my last Company holiday party when someone brought up the Kinsey scale. I should not be aloud near an open bar.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 9, 2015)

As I have grown older, intelligence and personality has taken more of a precedence over gender.

Voted "Hitler did nothing wrong."

I always support what is unpopular beyond personal taste/affiliation.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 9, 2015)

Yep, 6. that test dont lie.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 9, 2015)

I would say Fully Gay, Homosexual but maybe 95% gay 5% straight or bi. Yes I have gotten flak from some of my older peers because of it but due to the advance of equal rights and the LGBTQ community ever expanding they hold their tongue anymore.


----------

